# The World Is Shrinking !!



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I ordered a new Apple Mini I-Pod from the Apple.com store a couple days ago. Since they are HQ'd in California I thought, cool, I'll get it in a couple of days. And I was right because it was delivered at 9:10am today.......FROM CHINA! I am simply blown away by the speed things move nowadays. I even had the I-Pod custom laser engraved with my name & phone so they had to do this too before it could ship. Simply unbelieveable.

Here's my tracking number: 701854639725 Just cut and paste it into the tracking field on the main page.

I you want to see the chain of events you can look here: FedEx USA

I'll be burning MP3's tonight


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, I'm also amazed at how quickly things more around via ups and fedex. I love seeing either one, it means something new is coming!!









I ordered a subwoofer from a company in Ohio (read really heavy) and it was at my side door inside of 2 days. Took 2 of us just to get it into the house but UPSMAN got it to my door by himself.

Have fun burning mp3's, I'm having a blast shaking the doors off their hinges when I watch movies







My DW's eyes are rolling right out of her head









Mike


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Globalization.... the world IS shrinking...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hang on to that IPOD. I think it's the MOST STOLEN item right now. Thieves are looking for those IPOD ear phones, and snatching them right off people.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey! How did your package leave Anchorage before it arrived there??? Those guys really are fast.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

The subwoofer...for your Outback









Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thor,

I think I'd be overweight









Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

j1mfrog said:


> Hey!Â How did your package leave Anchorage before it arrived there???Â Those guys really are fast.
> [snapback]31562[/snapback]​


Yeah looks weird huh!? It's because of the time change and crossing the international dateline. When you fly from Hong Kong to Los Angeles you will get there 2-3 hours before you left!







And it's a 13 hour flight!

JOLLY: Yeah I heard that. Bad guys looking for the white earbuds. I'll keep it close to the vest. Fortunatley I'll be using it mainly at home to play my teach yourself guitar CD's


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah, shipping seems to be really fast except when you really, really need something. The more urgent the slower the shipping.

drifter


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Allsixofus said:


> Globalization.... the world IS shrinking...
> [snapback]31491[/snapback]​


Oh God, I thought it was just getting warmer, now its shrinking too!!!









The end must be near.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Small world. Wouldn't want to paint it, though.

I'm an Ebay seller and I am surprised at how many international bids I get. I mean from all over. Mainly use USPS, Priority for US deliveries. I've seen priority delivered to like PA in 2 days. $3.85. Wow, I'm impressed. $8.00 to Canada. Not sure how they do it.

Hope you like your IPOD. Have fun! I love my MP3 player.


----------

